# Need help with fortune tellers room



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Here a link for a fortune teller prop
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77966-fortune-teller-prop.html


You can also create a large poster/ sign advertising your fortune teller

Create large tarot cards

Create a display of crystals, tarot cards, candles, crystal balls, good luck charms, tea pots...cups.. ...tea leaves, ouija board, magic 8 balls...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Why not a table with a crystal ball. You can make one out of a large round ceiling fan glass globe. I found them at Goodwill for a couple of bucks. You can find the clear ones or the white ones. You can create a pretty good effect with the white ones by adding glow sticks. Just set this on a nice black candle plate or make a base for it.

I also recently found a smaller cool looking crystal globe on an antique brass stand. It really looks great. It held a red rose, that I just removed. It was $1 at GW.

Several on here have witch rooms with great looking scenes for fortune tellers. I think that a witch from Canada is one of them. Check out her albums for photos.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...oson-des-sorcieres-picture29099-img-0510.html
Love this Gypsy Queen scene of a witch from canada. Hope this works as I try to post her photo. Yea, click next for a close-up.

I would add a nice old looking shelf (we picked one up curbside recently) to hold various things like skulls, potion books (put black ribbon on the spine and customize the titles with gold paint pen), spooky candle holders, lots of webs, etc.


Also search the thread called Witch props or something like that. It has been running for months and keeps getting new stuff often.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Why not a table with a crystal ball. You can make one out of a large round ceiling fan glass globe. I found them at Goodwill for a couple of bucks. You can find the clear ones or the white ones. You can create a pretty good effect with the white ones by adding glow sticks. Just set this on a nice black candle plate or make a base for it.
> 
> I also recently found a smaller cool looking crystal globe on an antique brass stand. It really looks great. It held a red rose, that I just removed. It was $1 at GW.


Another idea....instead of using the glow sticks in the crystal ball, if you put a stand under it, you can use one of those battery operated pumpkin lights (found at Michaels) that has about 4 twinkling lights on it, (intended to go inside a jack o lantern),
it makes a cool effect in the (white) crystal ball!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh great idea. I bought a small set of battery operated lights last night at GW. Thanks for the idea!

Also check out Sinister Sid's seance table. He posted a website with the tutorial that he found to make this. IT is awesome.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the good ideas. I think we'll definetly get some shelfs up and scatter around books,skulls, and other little items. Here is the table we are making. It's almost finished. What do you think?http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/...e-party-table&catid=39:hacked-props&Itemid=70


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

OOOh! Loving the seance table! I have a round card table, so I might snag that idea, and just paint the design on a muslin tablecloth and add some fringe around it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is the one that Sinister Sid made, too!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love the table, It will be our centerpiece upstairs. We even have a magnet under the table so we can move around the triangle so it looks like its moving around by its self. hopefully it will look spooky.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im thinking of putting up some black cutouts of spiders and crows. Do you think it will look to much like a witch room instead of a fortune teller? This is what I was thinking http://www.vintagehalloween.com/09mslcrowsil.jpg


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

If you haven't though of it already, scarves and beaded curtains and hanging stars and moons!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I totally forgot about a beaded curtain! Thanks I will be getting one of those for sure. I'll post pics of what I have in the next couple days


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!


----------

